

Time Zones Considered Harmful - ximeng
http://blog.assaflavie.com/time-zones-considered-harmful/

======
couchand
_We don’t pretend that it’s winter everywhere at the same time, do we? We
don’t use season-zones — we just deal with the fact that the weather is
different in different places, and we can certainly deal with the fact that
the sun rises at different times in different places._

The flaw in the argument here is that we do actually have "season zones". We
don't call it winter everywhere at the same time in spite of the obvious
weather differences, we call it winter when it's winter out, much like we call
it noon when it's (more or less) noon out.

------
ehPReth
I use Coordinated Universal Time (UTC) for nearly everything I can: clocks,
IRC clients, email clients, servers, and so on. It'd be great if I could use
it for regular person-to-person communication as well.

------
pibi
What about Internet time
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time))?

